# Need gunsmith for rebarrel



## Craig Knight (May 4, 2017)

Preferably in the Cumming/Gainesville area. I have a remington 700 and want to have it rebarreled , and heads pace checked. Anyone know who does this?


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2017)

Shooters Den
www.clcweb.net
1040 Turkey Industrial Blvd, Watkinsville, GA 30677 · ~56.3 mi
(706) 310-1234

Best I've ever seen.

Whatever it is, they can do it!

I have no commercial interest there.

If they can't do it, you can't have it done.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 4, 2017)

Thank you Big7, I'll call them tomorrow.


----------

